
Facebook is using phone location to suggest new friends - uptown
http://fusion.net/story/319108/facebook-phone-location-friend-suggestions/
======
shostack
If this is in fact true, does this mean FB is poised to disrupt the ~$2B/year
online dating industry?

Totally serious btw. Right now FB plays a pivotal role in how people declare
their relationship status. They already have tons of photos, they already have
the users, they already have an ad model that is way more profitable than
OKCupid or PoF. They also likely have the data and ability to determine when
someone might be about to break up and how compatible people might be. And any
added fields for self-reported compatibility data would be gravy for their
targeting.

It also seems they have an advantage over most online dating sites in that
they don't have the problem of it being more profitable for users to not find
their true love. If a couple stays together, they get married, have kids, etc.
which likely leads to further engagement with FB.

~~~
nonprofiteer
About 3 months after I started seriously dating someone, Facebook started
prompting me to update my relationship status in my profile, despite the fact
that we had not interacted on Facebook nor shared photos of one another there.
Yet another reminder that Facebook knows way too much about my life.

~~~
x5n1
looked at a video posted by an ex-girlfrield on youtube and one of the
recommended songs was ex-girlfrield by no doubt.

------
wslh
I think companies should disclosure, at least, what are the sources/db-fields
of their mining algorithms. We can call it "habeas source".

A few weeks ago a friend told me about this and I wondered why nobody had
mentioned it before. Facebook was suggesting someone who wasn't contacted to
her by any network/e-mail/contact.

------
nevv
I've observed this too. Facebook suggested I connect to two people who had
moved in next door to me. We have no connection otherwise.

Notably I've never installed the main Facebook app on my Android phone - only
the separate fb messenger app.

------
herbst
They also do this on the desktop, dont ask me how but they do. Just create a
new account and add nothing, very soon it will suggest you possible friends
and not much later these suggestions get scaringly accurate.

